# FN 141



## jonsrh (May 15, 2007)

$157 & free shipping, did I get a decent deal?

I hope it is big enough for 3 full-grown males. What do you think?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

You could comfortably house up to 5 or 6 males in a 141(I've got three in mine).

But I got mine on eBay for $120. Not a huge difference but...-shrug-


----------



## jonsrh (May 15, 2007)

how much did you pay for shipping?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

It's 140.00 + 7.00 shipping from ferret.com, and I think they usually have the best prices around, so not a bad deal


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry to hijack your thread but I've got a question about the FN's. Is the 142 the same exact thing as the 141 with the additional top unit?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

It was about $15 shipping, I think. But that was included in the $120.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

The 141 is one story, the 142 is 2 stories.... the catch... the 1 story while it's an ok deal if you ever want to add the second level your paying double for it in the end. 

141 is about $140 online
142 is about $160 online
The add on for the 141 is $150.....


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

lovinmyworm said:


> The add on for the 141 is $150.....


Are you serious? Last time I looked the 143(I think it is?) was about $50, where are you getting those prices?


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Regardless of prices, is a 141 + top unit the same exact thing as the 142?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Kathleen said:


> Regardless of prices, is a 141 + top unit the same exact thing as the 142?


Yes.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

At ferret.com, the add-on is $117 with shipping ^^

Prices have really gone up in the past year o.o


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Mana said:


> At ferret.com, the add-on is $117 with shipping ^^
> 
> Prices have really gone up in the past year o.o


Holy ****. x_X
Yay for eBay! :lol:


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, Vixie.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

On Amazon it's $134 with free shipping. That's the cheapest I've seen so far because the others I have seen had $44 shipping. Good Luck Getting your cage.


----------



## jonsrh (May 15, 2007)

edit: got a refund


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I bought my FN 141 for $123 with free shipping !


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

thats an amazing price!!!


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah that's a good price. That would be a much easier price for me. I could get my girls their ferret nation 141 quicker.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

you can get them at your local pet store


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

he said at an easier price, and pet stores tend to shaft face-to-face retail loyalists.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Right now my limit is 130. My Birthday is in September and that;s what I am getting. Hopefully I will be able to get the add on unit whenI get money. All of the FN 141 cages are expensive in the pet stores around me. I was going to get one last year but never happened. I saw a FN 141 for $109 but I couldn't find the shipping price.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

$123.99 plus FREE SHIPPING for a FN 141....
http://www.allpetfurniture.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=MDW1106&refid=FR236-MDW1106


I ordered mine from them and it arrived in a week and was in excellent condition. I recommend them! It is the cheapest price I could find, including shipping.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe I will order from there. Thanks for the link AmyBunny.


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I thierywhere I looked think I'm gonna spring for it. Everywhere I looked it was in the 120's or 130's with, like, 20-30 $ in shipping. Thanks again.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Did you guys order the cages?!


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have to wait until September. I wish I could get it this month.


----------

